# Penciled-in Flag



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

For sports events like the World Series, that may or may not have all their games, I propose a database change. Put in a "penciled-in flag" for those games/programs that have only a moderate chance of occurring. Then keep track of the programs that would normally be shown during the penciled n period.

When the Tivo determines the next daily call, it would then test if there is a penciled-in program and compare it to any season passes that would normally occur during the penciled-in period. If those exist, then the next daily call would be scheduled in such a way that it would be after TiVo updates the schedule to be downloaded that day and long enough before the penciled-in period so that the individual TiVo could update its programming to reflect any changes.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I'm not sure that keeping track of the programs that would "normally" occur is really worth it, since TiVo doesn't "remember" what time a given shows air anyway. It's all done off the current guide data.

Now I can see the advantage to flagging certain types of events with a "penciled-in flag" where the TiVo will to do a last minute check* (in addition to the normal daily call) to see if the guide data for that "possible" timeslot has been changed.
I just don't think the extra complexity of trying to track what'd "normally" run then is worth it, since a network could fill that time with anything (reruns, reruns of some other show, a special, whatever), not just what would "normally" run then.

*Kind of like how a broadband connected TiVo will poll every 15 minutes or so to check if you've scheduled something through TiVo's website


----------

